# Photographer waiting



## The_Traveler (Nov 11, 2015)

For certain kinds of shots, LR is infinitely easier and more effective than PS.

Taken on the South-East coast of Iceland, on the beach near the glacier lagoon.
This photographer stood waiting for a wave for quite a while but it was slack tide and not much was happening and it was fiercely cold so I left before she did.

(As always, anything I post is open for C/C - and happy to get it.)


----------



## tirediron (Nov 11, 2015)

Very nice, Lew!


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 11, 2015)

thanks
it does lose some of the impact because it isn't <40° F with a very strong wind off the ocean.


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 11, 2015)

I like it very much. It makes me think of the serenity I find waiting, hoping for the connection with mother nature. Whether the moment for the photo comes, or not, doesn't matter much. Being there is worth it.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 11, 2015)

It is very impressive to look out and know that what is in front of you is a 1000 miles or more of conflicting currents and cold water.
The water is very cold, it is sea water mixed with glacial runoff.   Water has a higher viscosity close to freezing, thus it looks dense and oily and sort of dangerous.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 11, 2015)

I love the sky and the photographer silhouette.  Can't help but wonder what this would look like cropped in a bit or even as a portrait orientation cutting out the left side altogether.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 11, 2015)

Feel free to try it.
I think that crop would diminish the vastness of teh sky and sea.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Nov 11, 2015)

Very nice.  Really well done.....


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 11, 2015)

Sweet shot and I totally agree in regards to LR.  Not bad for a file management program eh?


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 11, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Sweet shot and I totally agree in regards to LR.  Not bad for a file management program eh?



I think LR's strength lies  in being able to use either a graduated filter or a brush and apply an entire set of changes as a group. 
Additionally this kind of thing works very well where the boundaries between areas are rather ambiguous, like in seascape above.

Where LR seems to be weak is in pixel level stuff and more sophisticated sharpening.
I still have a long way to go with getting skilled but so far, so good.


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 11, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet shot and I totally agree in regards to LR.  Not bad for a file management program eh?
> ...



Towards the end of this (sorry if you know already) there is a little tidbit at about 5:30 on removing wires (your beautiful horse image).


----------



## tirediron (Nov 11, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> thanks
> it does lose some of the impact because it isn't <40° F with a very strong wind off the ocean.


Ummm... no, that_ improves_ it!


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 11, 2015)

The clouds look like a Tsunami.


----------



## Dillard (Nov 11, 2015)

beautiful capture. I wouldn't touch the crop. I think the sky is one of the most powerful aspects here.


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 11, 2015)

^^ And Agree.


----------



## mmaria (Nov 12, 2015)

one of my favorites, really beautiful


----------



## weepete (Nov 12, 2015)

That a belter Lew, Love the line in to the photographer. Very nicely done


----------



## ronlane (Nov 12, 2015)

Very nice image Lew. I'll just keep looking at the picture in my nice comfortable office and not experience it live and that cold. Glad you braved it out and shared with us.


----------



## Daniel de Almeida Boavida (Nov 12, 2015)

Very, very nice Photo, i Would Just Burst a Little more Colour


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Nov 12, 2015)

I really like this image......would look great in large format.

Dave


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 12, 2015)

I should have mentioned this before that the black sand beach is crushed lava and the larger stones on the beach are larger pieces of lava.
The entire island is volcanic soils that seem to compact very well; i noticed several roads being laid down over a base of compacted natural soils.


----------



## bulldurham (Nov 23, 2015)

You can do the same thing in PS....you can do most of it in the RAW editor if you choose (which, coincidentally is very similar to the LR editor; I wonder why). LR has its place but I do not think it is the only option in this case. In fact, I do not know of any instance where LR is better to use than PS unless you just don't like to maximize the digital contents of your image. But then that is my opinion.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 23, 2015)

bulldurham said:


> In fact, I do not know of any instance where LR is better to use than PS unless you just don't like to maximize the digital contents of your image.



An interesting mix of passive-aggressiveness and snarkiness.
So your implication is either that I must not want to maximize the digital contents of my image or that I don't know PS well. 

There is, perhaps, a third option, that I know both programs really well and think that LR is better where the margins of different areas are ambiguous and masks aren't as satisfactory as brushing in an entire set of changes with an adjustment brush.


----------



## bulldurham (Nov 23, 2015)

All things are possible.


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 23, 2015)

The colors are somehow both dramatic and serene at the same time. A truly lovely shot.

 I do wonder what the back of HIS camera looks like. The other side of the story, so to speak. Did you happen to catch his name? :giggle:


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 23, 2015)

Actually it was a she, rather than a he.

And it was too cold and windy to stand and talk,


----------

